# 2007 Versa SL Speed sensor



## mecoldshore (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello,

2007 Versa SL - My Versa is really starting to frustrate me. I was driving through an intersection and it's started to cut out. I was able to start it up initially but it wouldn't move forward. I let it sit for about 5 minutes and then I was able to drive again. It continued to intermittently give me issues. It would start fine but it wouldn't accelerate and at time the speedometer wouldn't work, although the speedo is fine now. I ran the codes when I got home. It shows:

A. Cat System efficiency below threshold - Bank 1
B. Output Speed Sensor Circuit
C. Input/Turbine Speed Sensor circuit

Would a Speed sensor cause these issues? Has anyone ever replaced speed sensor

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## versadriver (Jul 14, 2018)

Did you ever get an answer to this? My daughter's car is doing this.


----------

